# Coaching Conflicts



## Braveheart (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm curious...seems like most club coaches have multiple teams at multiple age levels...so how do your coaches/clubs handle inevitable schedule conflicts with those teams?  Do certain teams at certain levels get automatic "priority" treatment?  

For example, older team gets priority over younger teams or higher level team (flight 1 team) has priority over lower level team regardless of age?

If your club/coach doesn't "prioritize" teams, then how have you dealt with the scheduling conflicts for tournaments/season, etc?  And when there is conflict who is responsible to make sure there is adequate coverage (Professional coach not licensed dad coach) the Club? Coach? Manager?   Do the professional cover coaches get paid by Club? Coach? Team? 

would love to hear your experience!


----------



## PLSAP (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm confused. Priority over what? The are individual teams, what kind of conflicts would there be?


----------



## Lambchop (Apr 24, 2017)

PLSAP said:


> I'm confused. Priority over what? The are individual teams, what kind of conflicts would there be?


The coach doesn't show up for league games because he has conflict of game times because he has three or four teams.  It happens over and over again. A parent should never coach the team, period!


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 24, 2017)

Braveheart said:


> I'm curious...seems like most club coaches have multiple teams at multiple age levels...so how do your coaches/clubs handle inevitable schedule conflicts with those teams?  Do certain teams at certain levels get automatic "priority" treatment?
> 
> For example, older team gets priority over younger teams or higher level team (flight 1 team) has priority over lower level team regardless of age?
> 
> ...


It's impossible for a coach to be coaching 1 team and make a living, so they coach 2-3, sometimes 4 teams. 
It's manageable at training and tournaments, but never works during league. Most of the big clubs have procedures in place where other coaches will fill in, in case your coach has conflict.


----------



## jrcaesar (Apr 24, 2017)

Good read on this topic: http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/coach-is-a-no-show-at-games.292/


----------



## CoachMike (Apr 25, 2017)

The clubs I've been at always have a qualified club coach for every game. Conflicts happen. They always try to send teamsheets and info etc.


----------



## smellycleats (Apr 26, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> It's impossible for a coach to be coaching 1 team and make a living, so they coach 2-3, sometimes 4 teams.
> It's manageable at training and tournaments, but never works during league. Most of the big clubs have procedures in place where other coaches will fill in, in case your coach has conflict.


Not always true. We've had a parent fill in for our coach who had conflicts and let's just say, it didn't go well. Our club had a "no parent" coaching policy but they didnt follow it.


----------



## Fact (Apr 27, 2017)

smellycleats said:


> Not always true. We've had a parent fill in for our coach who had conflicts and let's just say, it didn't go well. Our club had a "no parent" coaching policy but they didnt follow it.


Look out for want-a-be dads.  Same thing-top team at a big named club.  Some parents were ok with it because their kid got more playing time all in the name of club politics.  Club did not know about it or looked the other way.    We lost games solely because of the want-a-be's ego not playing certain players.

Generally club policy is that the coach coaches the away game and lets another coach fill in for the home game.

One club my son played at was great about letting us know in advance who was going to warm the team up and who would coach.  They also has "teams" of coaches that would fill in for each other at practices and games so they knew the players.  Never an issue with this system.


----------



## Primetime (Apr 27, 2017)

As a coach of multiple teams myself,  I prioritize based on couple things.   One is what game is of most importance to the team? playoff implications what team may be struggling more, ect.  The other big factor is what help I have for what team.  For instance on one team I have an excellent ast coach so I'm likely to miss that team first knowing I have an adaquate sub.  I don't really have a favorite or use play level as any deciding factor.  No One hates missing games more than me so It sucks either way but it's just part of it.   
     I have also have mutiple kids That play club so I get both ends of it. My Daughters team in particular we have a really great high level coach and again that comes with the coach having multiple teams and a packed schedule.   Her coach has 2 teams playing National Cup and my daughters team playing EGSL.   So all tough calls but National Cup takes Precedence and I would agree with that.  Because I manage her team as well I end up filling in when coach is out.  But I coach for the same club and with multiple kids and multiple teams myself I'm not around 24/7 plus Im not the run of the mill parent.   But I would also guess our coach leans on me more knowing our team had adequate help as compared to the other teams.


----------

